# Natural snowkei & Sunburn snowkei!!!!LOL



## snowkei (Jun 21, 2007)

haha funny title huh~
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I bought NARS cream blush LOKOUM today...use it in the 2 look
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





it seems to be the most natural look I've ever posted!
hope u'll not be terrified!!!!!!LOL


I use
[face]
Lancome color id liquid foundation #3

[brow]
black & brown mascara

[eye]
I use nothing!OMG!!!

[lash]
Maybelline mascara

[cheek]
NARS cream blush #lokoum
MAC blushcream pearl #lune (limited)

[lip]
Bobbi Brown pot rouge #pink truffle
Dior ultra gloss reflect #157  
(I have to say I LOVE dior ultra gloss reflect!!!!!!!
 the color are so beautiful and sparkling!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )









the lips only apply BB #pink truffle





DON'T tell me ur terrified!!!PLIZ!!!!!!!!LOL






and SUNBURN blush look
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




use the same foundation, blush, mascara, l/s, lipgloss...
only add MUF eyeliner #black


----------



## Hilly (Jun 21, 2007)

aww! you are so pretty with or without makeup!!! i love your fotds!


----------



## Bianca (Jun 21, 2007)

You look very pretty, I like this a lot!


----------



## entipy (Jun 21, 2007)

This is very pretty!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 21, 2007)

fab!!!!!!!!


----------



## Khalia25 (Jun 21, 2007)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## Emmi (Jun 21, 2007)

You look great. Love your new hair style!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 21, 2007)

Gorgeous!  I need Pink Truffle!  Now!


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 21, 2007)

you look great natural.. with or with makeup, it's great!


----------



## mzjae (Jun 21, 2007)

Cute! =]


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 21, 2007)

You're one of the most naturally gorgeous women I've seen.


----------



## missy29 (Jun 21, 2007)

You look great no matter what you have on your face!!! You are stunning.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jun 21, 2007)

your gorgeous!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 21, 2007)

You look great in both shots! I love that lip color on you!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 21, 2007)

Love your glowing skin!!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 21, 2007)

ooo that lip colour is gorgeous on you!


----------



## nagarpoe (Jun 21, 2007)

How do you create that nie glowing skin? 
Can you give a mini tutorial on how to create that sunburn look and where to put the cheek colors and highlighter at to achieve that look?
Thanks!!!

You are so gorgeous!


----------



## macface (Jun 21, 2007)

Pretty.


----------



## siawby (Jun 21, 2007)

Simply gorgeous! BTW, love your short hair~


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 22, 2007)

LOVE the second look!!! very original, or at least I've never seen that before! you're so talented


----------



## breathless (Jun 22, 2007)

oh you are just adorable!!!


----------



## Simi (Jun 22, 2007)

Natural look very pretty but sunburn picture is my favorite.......


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 22, 2007)

very pretty and natural


----------



## snowkei (Jun 22, 2007)

thanks all ~~~ur so sweet^^


----------



## kimmy (Jun 22, 2007)

you're always so pretty!


----------



## Jayne (Jun 22, 2007)

prettyyyy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Pink Truffle seems to be really beautiful too


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 22, 2007)

You look beautiful no matter what you do


----------



## veilchen (Jun 22, 2007)

With or without make-up, you look so gorgeous!! I'm jealous


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 22, 2007)

No, not scared at all. You look great - it's a nice neutral fresh look! Me likie


----------



## slvrlips (Jun 22, 2007)

Very Pretty w/ & w/o make-up 
Love your hair cut very chic


----------



## snowkei (Jun 23, 2007)

thanks alllllll


----------



## ShuGirl (Jan 6, 2008)

Sunburn Snowkei kind of looks like in some Taiwanese dramas when the character is embarrased they turn his face red LOL hope this didn't offend.


----------



## lsperry (Jan 6, 2008)

Very pretty natural look....


----------



## janwa09 (Jan 6, 2008)

Very pretty! I like your new hair


----------



## mac-cakes (Jan 7, 2008)

Haha.. you are so funny. You look great with or without make up. I love your skin


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jan 7, 2008)

So, so pretty!  I *love* the lip color!


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 7, 2008)

Very pretty !!

I love that color lipgloss on you


----------



## cocolette (Jan 7, 2008)

ooo I love the new hurr! It looks lovely!
lol at the sunburnt look, i think ive made that mistake a few times :S


----------



## frocher (Jan 7, 2008)

Gorgeous, pink truffle looks fab on you.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jan 7, 2008)

Aww, I lub you! You always make me smile.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 8, 2008)

i like the natural look on you! i aspire to be at your status!


----------

